# Soft Stick Baits whos who & whats what



## jkbirocz (Feb 6, 2008)

I personally feel there is no substitute for the original yamamoto senko. Kinami Flash #2, its just a cheaper senko. I would say wave worm tiki sticks are #3, and yum dingers are #4, strike king zeros are #5. I have tried berkley's, but I don't like them at all. Those are the big company brands I have used. I have not tried reaction innovations stick baits, I thought they didnt really make a senko type bait, other than the dominator and the ball breaker, which arent really stick baits. Did they come out with a new bait?


----------



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2008)

GY, and tiki sticks, but i use a lot of finesse worms, that arent quite stick baits. Oh and Ive tried Kinami which if im not mistaken is made by GY


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

I have tried every brand I could get my hand on.

My favorites for sure the Original Senko and the Tiki-Stik.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Feb 6, 2008)

I like Alluring Bait's Trick sticks just because I can get 50 for $8. I really haven't noticed much difference in effectiveness with the different brands of sticks. I will sometimes buy the originals when they're on sale though.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 6, 2008)

I have only used the Yum Dingers and the Senkos. I have done well with both. I like the name of the Dingers better though :lol: . 

You guys forgot about Esquired's senko/finesse worms! I've done well on those as well.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 6, 2008)

I use a lot of Zoom Trick Worms either T-rigged weedless, or with a stand-up shakey head. 

I have some fake senko/stick baits but I don't use them very much. 

I have never used the real senkos....


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

If I can find it in a laminate that resembles a bait fish color like smoke shad in tiki sticks or smoke pearl dingers ill fish it, im not very brand loyal


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> > I would like to keep this to non hand poured, ie big store names please
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He is a small company...BUT his baits are injected and not hand pours.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 6, 2008)

I am with Jim, I like both the tiki stick for fishing shallower water or whenever a slower drop is helpful, and the original senko for deeper water or when a slightly faster sink is helpful.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2008)

Tiki Sticks here. Smoke Shad and Red Shad work best around here. 
I T-rig them or use them weightless. Although I'm out of them I also like Joe's Shakit worms in Black w/Blue Flake, and t-rig them also. After that would be Culprit 10" ribbon tails.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 6, 2008)

I've never been big on stick baits, but Jim's worked best for me. His just have more action in the water and on the fall when wacky rigged. When they are falling, the ends of the worms just flutter around. Netbait's worm has a lot of scent but is stiff in comparison, so it lacks action. I caught a few on a Strike King 3X worm Texas and Wacky Rigged, but they didn't seem like the best baits. I haven't had a chance to throw Esquired's baits much so I can't say either way for them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 6, 2008)

I like mine  They are cheap and in crazy colors.

Yum Dingers are good - caught a lot with them. Also, there is a company Called Sunami Baits that makes some really nice stuff - great solid colors - no glitter and flake, which I like.

Filthy Fishermen Bait Company (I am field tester  ) makes a fine product.

Of course, the best I get are from PC Baits - the P Stick is awesome!


----------



## little anth (Feb 6, 2008)

esquireds are best but who cares jk :wink: i use senkos senkos bass pro stickos and senkos


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 6, 2008)

ill have to say filthy fishermen baits are my favorite. 
btw ill qualify this by saying im a field staffer/sponsored angler.
ive been using them for a couple of years now, and they work great. they'll pour them anyway you like them too. i get them poured extra soft myself. theyre all around nice guys too. 

other baits i think are above average are bearpaws baits, and hometown baits. both high quality baits, with ultra soft plastic. 

ive never tried esquireds baits, but i think with his dedication to fishing, and the amount of time he has in testing them, they are probably excellent.

for major brands, ill only use yamamotos and kinamis. 
the rest dont measure up in my humble opinion, and ive tried most of them.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 7, 2008)

Fishin' NJ. No worries. I should have read better to begin with. As far as rigging goes, I either rig them wacky on a size 1 gammy drop shot/finesse hook or T-rigged on a slider spider head, 1/16 or 1/8 oz.


----------



## redbug (Feb 7, 2008)

I tend to use the gysenko in certian colors that other companies dont make. The wacky worm has been able to make a custom color that others don't make and I use them alot I tend to wacky rig them 70% of the time then comes texas rigged and I have been using the TIDAL DROP SHOT RIG over the last few seasons with great success.


Wayne


----------



## SMDave (Feb 8, 2008)

Alright. Honestly, nothing, NOTHING can beat an original GY senko. Yes they are expensive and delicate, but it is _the_ best stickbait out on the market. It is super soft which creates incredible, unmatched action. Although it doesn't come with scent, that's alright, I don't think it matters that much (I believe action will outweigh the scent). Plus you can put some on. Also, GYCB has the best colors and widest selection. GYCB also comes in sizes 3"-7", something fairly unique. This is my order of senko use (not counting Esquired's and Jim's senkos):

1) GYCB senko (Green Pumpkin, Blue pearl/hologram)
2) Yum Dinger (Bumblebee Swirl)
3) Tiki Stick Wave Worm (Sweet Potato Pie)

I primarily use the 4" size, but it is all preference. Remember, the Kinami Flash Worm is identical to the GYCB but less count per bag. Here are some pro's and con's of the GYCB over the Yum Dinger/Tiki Stick.

Pro's:
-Better Action (I mean much, much better)
-More sizes available
-More colors
-Best sinkrate for me! (Faster)

Con's:
-More expensive, but if you can afford it, go for it!
-Not scented (who cares? Do it yourself)
-Doesn't come with as much laminate/swirl colors
-Plastic is very soft

In terms of sink rate, I like the GYCB because it is faster than the other ones. In second comes the Dinger, then the Wave Worm (which is PAINFULLY slow). This is with a constant, 3/0 Gamakatsu EWG hook. I usually fish the Wave Worm with an additional nail inserted in the head.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 8, 2008)

> then the Wave Worm (which is PAINFULLY slow). This is with a constant, 3/0 Gamakatsu EWG hook.



In the shallow water I fish in (1' -'3') from the shore, I like that slow fall as it gives the Spots time to see it. I use either a 3/0 or 4/0 Gammy EWG hook also. Can't wait to get out and try the _Hookerz_ hooks!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 9, 2008)

I just remebered I have some lucky strike "jerk baits" (there stick baits to me)worms, i gotta get them out this year and give them a try.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 9, 2008)

Where's SMDave? We could use a good review on all the worms


----------



## SMDave (Feb 9, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Where's SMDave? We could use a good review on all the worms


Right here! You'll have to sit tight, working on a review of the Strike King Bleeding Shiner jerkbait. I kinda compared the senkos and knockoffs to Esquired's baits and Jimmy T's if you want to check that out in the mean time.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 11, 2008)

SMDave/Waterwings, Do you guys use 3/0s and 4/0s when wacky rigging or T rigging? I use smaller hooks, size 1 or 1/0, when wacky rigging. I've never tried a bigger hook for that application.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 11, 2008)

nicdicarlo said:


> SMDave/Waterwings, Do you guys use 3/0s and 4/0s when wacky rigging or T rigging? I use smaller hooks, size 1 or 1/0, when wacky rigging. I've never tried a bigger hook for that application.


 I use a 3/0 usually when weightless T-rigging, and a lot of the time I am too lazy to tie on another hook, so I just use that. However, I like using a #1 octopus hook the best.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2008)

I like using a #1 or #2 octopus style as well. I do not like using the offset T-rig style hooks for wacky rigging at all


----------

